# 4PoGo7's Christmas List - Any Advice?



## 4pogo7 (Oct 28, 2015)

My Christmas List – Any Advice?

I am making my Christmas list for this year.​ If you could give advice on specific items I would greatly appreciate it. I don’t own, nor have I ever owned many of these items before so I am not looking for the biggest or best of any of them. I am looking for simpler, starter items, nothing too high dollar. Something is better than nothing as long as it works. The more inexpensive these items are, while still being of good quality, the more of them I will likely find under the tree this year!








****EDIT

-*Meat slicer* – Chef’s Choice 615 Premium Electric Food Slicer.

-*Vacuum Sealer* – FoodSaver V3240 Vacuum Sealing System with Starter Kit

-*Kitchen Scale *– Ozeri Pronto Digital Multifunction Kitchen and Food Scale.

-*Small kitchen scale *– American Weigh 100g x 0.01g Digital Scale.

-*AMNPS *– with Hickory BBQ Pellets.

-*Meat thermometer *– Maverick ET-733.

-*Smoker thermometer *– 2" River Country Professional Series Adjustable Grill & Smoker Thermometer.

-*Smoker insulation* – Wool fire retardant blanket, Mylar blanket.

-*Auber PID controller *– WS-1500GPH. (I don’t really think I will get it.)

*-Knife sharpener* – Presto 08810 Professional Electric Knife Sharpener

-*Sausage Stuffer *– Grizzly 5# Vertical.

Most of these were found on Amazon and I used the reviews there, plus advice here, and my wife's help to make this list.

End Edit****

As you may have noticed, these are all things for my smoker or for processing meat. That is all that will be on my list this year. If you can think of any other essential items that I have over looked please let me know. Also if you have a better recommendation than what I have listed please enlighten me. I currently own the following for meat processing:

Electric meat grinder, large cutting board, jerky gun (caulk gun thing), many knives (could always use more good knives), butcher freezer paper and freezer tape, and jerky racks for oven drying and cooling.

Thank you for looking and your help!

PoGo


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like you've got it covered!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2015)

Might as well add these now...JJ

Electric Meat grinder...Kitchener #12, all metal gears and $99 or less.

5Lb Sausage Stuffer...Kitchener, Grizzly or in you got the $$ LEM.

I have the Chef Choice 130 Electric Knife Sharpener, works well. The Trizor 15 XV looks good too..JJ


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 28, 2015)

Hope you're not on Santa's naughty list...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Might as well add these now...JJ
> 
> Electric Meat grinder...Kitchener #12, all metal gears and $99 or less.
> 5Lb Sausage Stuffer...Kitchener, Grizzly or in you got the $$ LEM.
> ...



Good catch JJ!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 28, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Might as well add these now...JJ
> 
> Electric Meat grinder...Kitchener #12, all metal gears and $99 or less.
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ, I do already have a grinder, although that one looks like a pretty nice one to replace mine someday. I would love a stuffer but for now other things are more important. I can always use my jerky gun or grinder to stuff if I am desperate. Although I just checked Grizzly and they are on sale right now!

My list will be modified accordingly. Thanks


sfprankster said:


> Hope you're not on Santa's naughty list...


ME TOO!!!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay so my wife has been helping me pick specific items for my Christmas list. She made the comment, "Lot's of smoking/grilling stuff lol" I suppose that's a pretty good approval statement, or at least I'll take it as one!

So here is what she found based on reviews and such.

     -Meat slicer – Chef’s Choice 615 Premium Electric Food Slicer.
     -Vacuum Sealer – FoodSaver V3240 Vacuum Sealing System with Starter Kit.
     -Kitchen Scale – Ozeri Pronto Digital Multifunction Kitchen and Food Scale.
     -Small kitchen scale – American Weigh 100g x 0.01g Digital Scale.
     -AMNPS – with Hickory BBQ Pellets.
     -Meat thermometer – Maverick ET-733.
     -Smoker thermometer – 2" River Country Professional Series Adjustable Grill & Smoker Thermometer.
     -Smoker insulation – Wool fire retardant blanket, Mylar blanket.
     -Auber PID controller – I don’t really think I will get it. WS-1500GPH
     -Knife sharpener – Presto 08810 Professional Electric Knife Sharpener
     -Sausage Stuffer – Grizzly 5# Vertical.

Let me know what you think? Good choices, bad choices, good for starting out and for the money?

Thanks for your help!

PoGo


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 2, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Okay so my wife has been helping me pick specific items for my Christmas list. She made the comment, "Lot's of smoking/grilling stuff lol" I suppose that's a pretty good approval statement, or at least I'll take it as one!
> 
> So here is what she found based on reviews and such.
> 
> ...


It is a pretty good list but here are the changes I would make:

Slicer - Chef's choice 609. That's what I have and based on the feature list I don't see a real return on the extra $50 for the 615

Sealer - Vacmaster Pro110. I have had it for a year and used it a ton. It works great for the money. I have boycotted Foodsaver after they wouldn't honor their pricing on my order a few weeks ago.

You should also invest in lots of cutting boards and tubs. When you are breaking down whole cuts and grinding you seem to never have enough of those.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I'll photocopy your list and leave it lying around!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> It is a pretty good list but here are the changes I would make:
> 
> Slicer - Chef's choice 609. That's what I have and based on the feature list I don't see a real return on the extra $50 for the 615
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bmaddox!

On Amazon right now the 609 and the 615 are the same price. I think that is why my wife chose it. Looked a little "fancier" maybe. 

I remember the whole ordeal with the FoodSaver price issue. I tried getting in on the "good deal" but it wouldn't even let me get as far as you and others did. I will have to look into the VacMaster more. It's a decent amount cheaper than most FoodSaver models, which would mean more money for other things!

Very true about the tubs and cutting boards! I will have to look into that too. Thanks!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Got a question about the Grizzly 5# stuffer: what will I be able to make with this, size wise? I am assuming sausage links, hot dogs, and brats. Will I also be able to make small snack sticks and large summer sausage? Thanks!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Got a question about the Grizzly 5# stuffer: what will I be able to make with this, size wise? I am assuming sausage links, hot dogs, and brats. Will I also be able to make small snack sticks and large summer sausage? Thanks!


YES...The larger stuffers can't handle Snack Sticks without bending the piston shaft...JJ


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> YES...The larger stuffers can't handle Snack Sticks without bending the piston shaft...JJ


Thanks JJ, what about summer sausage? Would I need to buy I different attachment for it?


----------



## muralboy (Nov 2, 2015)

that's one heck of a list..you will be one fortunate man (and the envy of many here) if you get a 1/3 of it.

I have the Chef Choice 615 - I believe slightly higher power than the 609 - 120 watts vs 100 watts

I also have the Foodsaver vac - works well.  I do like the bags from Vacmaster though.

As far as scale - the OXO 11 lb food scale features a pull out display.  Very handy when dealing with larger bowls/plates.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

muralboy said:


> that's one heck of a list..you will be one fortunate man (and the envy of many here) if you get a 1/3 of it.
> 
> I have the Chef Choice 615 - I believe slightly higher power than the 609 - 120 watts vs 100 watts
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info/experience!

Oh man, that does look handy for the scale!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Thanks JJ, what about summer sausage? Would I need to buy I different attachment for it?


Just use the largest tube, will work fine. I have filled 2 3/4 in X 20 in long Krakowska with no trouble. I have had the OXO 11Lb Scale over 6 years and never had a problem. If the Ozeri really does measure in even numbers, per reviews, that is not very accurate...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 2, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Thanks JJ, what about summer sausage? Would I need to buy I different attachment for it?



I did well over 100 pounds of SS, bologna (3.5"), and pepperoni, combined last season with my 5# unit just using the large tube as Chef JJ said.  Lord only knows how many pounds of regular sausage went through it as well...

Also, I do snack sticks that are 16mm, but I bought a different tube just for that size.  Slow and easy will get the job done, and also remember where the bottom is.  When my son started assisting me a couple of years ago, I put a spacer on the top of the rod to prevent bottoming out and damaging gears.  

He knows better now, short learning curve.


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> My Christmas List – Any Advice?
> 
> I am making my Christmas list for this year.​ If you could give advice on specific items I would greatly appreciate it. I don’t own, nor have I ever owned many of these items before so I am not looking for the biggest or best of any of them. I am looking for simpler, starter items, nothing too high dollar. Something is better than nothing as long as it works. The more inexpensive these items are, while still being of decent quality, the more of them I will likely find under the tree this year!
> 
> ...


Being as I only do 5 lb. batches I still use my Jerky Cannon for sausage,snack sticks,salami LOL

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233631/salami-in-the-mes40

I just bought a knife sharpener haven't used it yet.

Richie


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Just use the largest tube, will work fine. I have filled 2 3/4 in X 20 in long Krakowska with no trouble. I have had the OXO 11Lb Scale over 6 years and never had a problem. If the Ozeri really does measure in even numbers, per reviews, that is not very accurate...JJ


Thanks for the info on the stuffer! I looked into the reviews of the scale and it seems that most people have no problems with it, and those that do are contacted by the company for a hassle free replacement. The OXO scale looks nice but for the price difference and what I will be using it for, I think the Ozeri will work great. Mainly I will be weighing out 1lb, 2lb, 5lb amounts when I am packaging meat. Thank you though for the advice. If the scale doesn't do what I need it to the OXO will be the next one I look at! I am trying to cut costs where I can so that the bigger items show up for Christmas too!


CrankyBuzzard said:


> I did well over 100 pounds of SS, bologna (3.5"), and pepperoni, combined last season with my 5# unit just using the large tube as Chef JJ said. Lord only knows how many pounds of regular sausage went through it as well...
> 
> Also, I do snack sticks that are 16mm, but I bought a different tube just for that size. Slow and easy will get the job done, and also remember where the bottom is. When my son started assisting me a couple of years ago, I put a spacer on the top of the rod to prevent bottoming out and damaging gears.
> 
> He knows better now, short learning curve.


CB thanks for the info!


tropics said:


> Being as I only do 5 lb. batches I still use my Jerky Cannon for sausage,snack sticks,salami LOL
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233631/salami-in-the-mes40
> 
> ...


Richie, thanks for the info. I have done that before for snack sticks and jerky, but occasionally we make a big batch of brats with a guy from work so the stuffer would be handy. (I don't want to have to go to his house whenever I want to make brats!)


----------



## tropics (Nov 5, 2015)

Another Knife Sharpener Work Sharp

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236095/work-sharp-elec-knife-sharpener

Richie


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> Another Knife Sharpener Work Sharp
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236095/work-sharp-elec-knife-sharpener
> 
> Richie


I saw one of those at a sporting goods store locally. They had it plugged in so I played with it a little with my edc pocket knife. I didn't read fully how to use it but it seemed like a nice sharpener.

Unfortunately, I think for now I am going to have to stay with a less expensive option. I am really trying to get as many of these things as possible this year so that I don't have to spend my own money on them. My wife has already informed me that my budget for smoking supplies is empty because I don't "need" to spend the money on them...


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> It is a pretty good list but here are the changes I would make:
> 
> Slicer - Chef's choice 609. That's what I have and based on the feature list I don't see a real return on the extra $50 for the 615
> 
> ...


You were right, I was wrong...The 609 is $50 less than the 615. The link below made me think otherwise


It has them both listed the same, however when I was searching for something else I found this


Not sure why the one listing has is marked wrong. Hope no one is wasting $50 thinking that is what it should cost!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

You have to be careful on Amazon as the prices vary based on who is actually selling the product and there can be multiple listings for the exact same item. The listing for the 609 at $150 is not the prime listing it is from someone else.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hmm good point, that is very true. Thank you!


----------



## muralboy (Nov 5, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> You were right, I was wrong...The 609 is $50 less than the 615. The link below made me think otherwise
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058VCYWS/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=10UFC1JPYLWND&coliid=I3B2UPDMM3339I&psc=1
> 
> It has them both listed the same, however when I was searching for something else I found this
> ...



If you sign up for Bed Bath and Beyond email you will get a 20% coupon. They have both the 609 and 615.

Also, Chefs Catalog has a deal to get a free smooth blade with purchase of slicer


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

muralboy said:


> If you sign up for Bed Bath and Beyond email you will get a 20% coupon. They have both the 609 and 615.
> 
> Also, Chefs Catalog has a deal to get a free smooth blade with purchase of slicer


OH MAN! I always forget about BB&B because of Amazon Prime. My wife get's their 20% coupons ALL the time. If I get the 615 and the smooth blade with 20% off it comes out just under the regular price of the 615!!! 

Thanks for reminding me!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

I would vote for the vacmaster vacuum packer. I have always had food saver packers. My first one lasted 30 years and finally died. I was given a new one and it sucks, or should I say doesn't suck. Over heats rapidly and can't make it through more than 8-10 bags at a time. I am getting the vacmaster pro 380 soon. Also Lisa has discount codes here every month for bags. Free shipping on all the sealers now. 

Everyone knows my thoughts on LEM. Horrible customer service and will never get my business again. 

I have the Ken Onion edition Work sharp knife sharpener. Works great and if you have other items you need to sharpen besides knifes it's handy to have.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would vote for the vacmaster vacuum packer. I have always had food saver packers. My first one lasted 30 years and finally died. I was given a new one and it sucks, or should I say doesn't suck. Over heats rapidly and can't make it through more than 8-10 bags at a time. I am getting the vacmaster pro 380 soon. Also Lisa has discount codes here every month for bags. Free shipping on all the sealers now.
> 
> Everyone knows my thoughts on LEM. Horrible customer service and will never get my business again.
> 
> I have the Ken Onion edition Work sharp knife sharpener. Works great and if you have other items you need to sharpen besides knifes it's handy to have.


For the vacuum packer, on Lisa's website the least expensive one I can find is about $169. Am I missing something or does she just not offer all Vacmaster products? I would love a nicer unit like the pro 380 but as I have said before I have to keep the cost down to more beginner/just starting out prices.

Same goes for the sharpener. Would love the Ken Onion one, its the one I tried in the store, but it's just a bit more than I think will fly. 

I figure at least something, of decent quality, is better than nothing at all


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

I was on @Lisa B  site the other day and noticed that their inventory has changed. I am not sure if it is just out of stock items or they are no longer carrying the cheaper ones. You should PM her to find out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 5, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> I figure at least something, of decent quality, is better than nothing at all


I would much prefer to have one or two excellent items, that I know are going to work than a bunch of substandard items that I will fight with every time I use them. For me the vacuum sealer is one of the most important kitchen tools that I have. We take advantage of buying bulk meats, we process deer, elk , and fish that we catch. With out a good vacuum packer we would be spending way more money than we do on meat.

A good knife sharpener that is easy to use is a blessing when you don't own a meat slicer, which I don't.  I'd like to have one, but its not a top priority in my kitchen. Storage is the main issue I don't. A good sharp knife works just fine for me. If I need anything specialty sliced my butcher will do it for me.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would much prefer to have one or two excellent items, that I know are going to work than a bunch of substandard items that I will fight with every time I use them.


My wife always says "you can't afford to buy the cheap stuff". I don't always abide by that but it is a good point. There comes a time where you cut corners to your own detriment. 

Now that I think about it, maybe she says that to justify buying name brand and designer stuff?!?!? Oh well....


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 5, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would much prefer to have one or two excellent items, that I know are going to work than a bunch of substandard items that I will fight with every time I use them.


I agree with you. I don't want substandard items, and I guess the 3 things that might fall into that category are the knife sharpener, vacuum sealer, and kitchen scale.

As I said before, the kitchen scale should be good for what I need; 1, 2, or 5 lb measurements of meat for packaging. The smaller scale will give me the accuracy I need for spices and cure.

For the knife sharpener, the Presto one I have listed has good reviews and seems to be of good quality. Would it be a bad choice? Would I be better off without it? It's $95 less than the Ken Onion Work Sharp. 

With the vacuum sealer I definitely want a product that works well. I buy almost all of my meat in bulk or I harvest and process it myself. For years now I have just been using butcher freezer paper and freezer tape, but I want something that preserves my meat better. I don't want a substandard vacuum sealer, but at the same time I know I won't get a $300 sealer as a gift and I KNOW my wife won't let me buy one. As for the Pro 110 that was suggested, it is quite a bit cheaper than the FoodSaver one I listed. On Amazon it only has 10 reviews which aren't the best. The FoodSaver has over 1300 reviews, with 69% 5 star.

Like I said in the beginning  I don’t own, nor have I ever owned many of these items before so I don't know what would be good and what would be crap. I am mostly going off reviews on Amazon and what you guys suggest to me. I appreciate the help and advice, I just know what I can expect from the gift givers, and I know it will be quite some time before I am able to buy these things on my own.

Thank you for your advice and help, I am just trying to make good choices.


bmaddox said:


> My wife always says "you can't afford to buy the cheap stuff". I don't always abide by that but it is a good point. There comes a time where you cut corners to your own detriment.
> 
> Now that I think about it, maybe she says that to justify buying name brand and designer stuff?!?!? Oh well....


I sent a PM to Lisa B.

I don't want to buy/receive junk products so I have to decide whether it's worth it to buy a slightly lessor product and use it like I want to or if I just go without. Some things, nice things, are just out of reach at this time.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 5, 2015)

I have the Presto knife sharpener on your list and I like it. It does a good job of resurfacing a worn out blade. I still keep my knifes honed as best I can to reduce the amount of times I have to put them on the sharpener.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 6, 2015)

A membership card "Restaurant Depot"!!!  & lots of gift certificates!!


----------



## muralboy (Nov 6, 2015)

I purchased the Foodsaver package from Costco.  The quality is a good value for the money and unless you are a heavy-heavy user it will get the job done nicely.  It's doing a great job for me.  As a bonus it comes with a few rolls, plus some smaller bags as well.

The added insurance is Costco's liberal return policy. If you don't like it, take it back.  Even after an extended time. 

I do like the bags from Vac-seal though.


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sharpener -- I have the Smith's 50281 sharpener - you can adjust the sharpening angle to match each individual knife

Remote Thermometer - ET733 over iGrill or other bluetooth.  It's nice to have it available at-a-glance vs waking your phone, and works at greater range than bluetooth.  User interface sucks, be sure to READ the Friendly Manual.

Instant Thermometer - look at the new Lavatools Javelin Pro or Thermapen mk4 -- the Lavatools Javelin / Thermowand is also a great value if you don't mind waiting 1-2 seconds longer for a reading (4-5s vs 3s)

Sealer - Costco FoodSaver V4980 - I have the prior model V4880  and it's fantastic.   FoodSaver also has cheap low end units.  When reading people's reports of success/failure check which model they had.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 6, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I have the Presto knife sharpener on your list and I like it. It does a good job of resurfacing a worn out blade. I still keep my knifes honed as best I can to reduce the amount of times I have to put them on the sharpener.


Thank you for the information! As for honing, I have never been able to figure out how to do that well, or been able to tell if it work... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Foamheart said:


> A membership card "Restaurant Depot"!!!  & lots of gift certificates!!


I had to google this one lol. That would be awesome but unfortunately the closest one is about 4 hours away.


muralboy said:


> I purchased the Foodsaver package from Costco. The quality is a good value for the money and unless you are a heavy-heavy user it will get the job done nicely. It's doing a great job for me. As a bonus it comes with a few rolls, plus some smaller bags as well.
> 
> The added insurance is Costco's liberal return policy. If you don't like it, take it back. Even after an extended time.
> 
> I do like the bags from Vac-seal though.


Thanks for the info and experience! Sounds like Costco is similar to Bed Bath & Beyond, I returned something a year later after using it almost daily because they told me to return it instead of turning it in for warranty work!

I will definitely look into the Vac-Seal bags. Sounds like many people favor them over other options!


gpb11 said:


> Sharpener -- I have the Smith's 50281 sharpener - you can adjust the sharpening angle to match each individual knife
> 
> Remote Thermometer - ET733 over iGrill or other bluetooth.  It's nice to have it available at-a-glance vs waking your phone, and works at greater range than bluetooth.  User interface sucks, be sure to READ the Friendly Manual.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 6, 2015)

The list has been ****edited****  in my original post with all my current selections. 

Thank you all for your help and advice! There are just a couple items that I am still deciding between but for the most part I think my list is just about complete and done. Still feel free to chime in with advice and help, I am always willing to be educated! 

If all goes well I will have lots of new toys to use in my smoking and meat processing come the end of December!

Thank you!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I heard back from Lisa B on vacuum sealers. She said, "I don't sell the Pro 110, because it's a very low-entry level machine.  It's very basic and doesn't have a lot of functions."







  But, but, but....that's what I am looking for?! lol oh well, Amazon has it if that is the route I decide to go.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 11, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Well I heard back from Lisa B on vacuum sealers. She said, "I don't sell the Pro 110, because it's a very low-entry level machine.  It's very basic and doesn't have a lot of functions."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After sealing dozens and dozens of bags I started having problems with my Pro110. When I was trying to seal a brisket flat it was having to draw too hard to get the air out which actually caused the spring loaded latches to release. It was a major pain and I never got the bag sealed right. So as much use as I have gotten out of that unit I thin anyone that plans on using it a lot should seriously look into upgrading.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 11, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> After sealing dozens and dozens of bags I started having problems with my Pro110. When I was trying to seal a brisket flat it was having to draw too hard to get the air out which actually caused the spring loaded latches to release. It was a major pain and I never got the bag sealed right. So as much use as I have gotten out of that unit I thin anyone that plans on using it a lot should seriously look into upgrading.


Well that sucks. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## gpb11 (Nov 12, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> After sealing dozens and dozens of bags I started having problems with my Pro110. When I was trying to seal a brisket flat it was having to draw too hard to get the air out which actually caused the spring loaded latches to release. It was a major pain and I never got the bag sealed right. So as much use as I have gotten out of that unit I thin anyone that plans on using it a lot should seriously look into upgrading.


There's a phrase about "better to buy once and cry once"...  I can't speak to the 110 vs other models, but generally I've found it beneficial to skip the very bottommost model in product lines in favors of one or two steps up the ladder.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> A membership card "Restaurant Depot"!!!  & lots of gift certificates!!


Its well worth the drive.......


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 12, 2015)

gpb11 said:


> There's a phrase about "better to buy once and cry once"...  I can't speak to the 110 vs other models, but generally I've found it beneficial to skip the very bottommost model in product lines in favors of one or two steps up the ladder.


Good advice, Thanks!


Foamheart said:


> Its well worth the drive.......


Foam, I was actually just looking at the locations again today. There is one pretty close to the in-laws. Having our first little one, 6 months today, we see them monthly. Might have to take advantage of the fact grandma and grandpa can't stay away!


----------



## smokin phil (Nov 12, 2015)

.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 13, 2015)

Smokin Phil said:


> I'm getting a meat slicer and a meat grinder for Christmas. Not sure exactly which ones, but I feel I've pointed MIL in the right direction, and she always does good shopping for me.
> 
> BTW, no "in law" jokes here. My in laws are the salt of the earth. I would do ANYTHING for them. I lost my father and mother at far too young an age for me. My father never saw me married and my mother never saw grandchildren from me. My in laws have bent over backwards to try to "make up" for my loss and the loss of half of my children's grandparents.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew for sure that I was getting things from my Christmas list. Good score on a meat slicer and grinder!

No jokes about my in-laws, just saying that since we see them so often, whether it's them coming down or us going up there, I might as well see if they could pick stuff up for me since it is close to them. My in-laws are great and they spoil my son already!

No worries, sorry to hear about your lose! Cherish those that you have and remember those that you don't!!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Feb 3, 2016)

Well Christmas was pretty good. Got the foodsaver, kitchen scale, and knife sharpener along with stuff I didn't ask for so it was a good on the gift side. Smoked a pork butt for pulled pork and ABT's for the in-laws since Christmas was at our house this time. Everything turned out great and was a hit. Even with my MIL who doesn't really eat meat or like smoked things. She was the first to try the ABT's and raved about them. Success!

What did everyone else get/ smoke for Christmas?


----------



## muralboy (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats on a successful Christmas bounty - and kudos to you sharing the love.  I'm guessing there is a connection either way.


----------

